# Poos and Doodles



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

I saw a dog today that I thought was some type of spaniel. I asked the owner what type of breed she was, and he said she was a cockapoo. He told me he also considered getting a Multipoo. This got me thinking of all the different poodle mixes: gooldendoodle, Labradoodle, Peekapoo. Does anyone know why there are so many poodle mixes? It seems poodles are used to create intentional mixes more than any other breed.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't get me started on these "designer" mixed breeds. They are marketed by BYBs to gullible people for up to $2500 a pup. They claim the mutts are "non-shedding" and "hypo-allergenic", neither of which is true.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

We had some sort of doodle dog come into the shop today. "Miniature Australian Labradoodle" they said. Little red poodle mix, in my book. Drives me nuts. It's not a breed, people!

I've decided to make a new breed. A basenji/beagle mix called the Bagel. That one won't be hard to train....


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the proper name for them is Mutt.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> I think the proper name for them is Mutt.


Please.
The proper proper name is mongrel.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They shed a lot less if any depending on what generation the poodle comes in play. My friend has a cockapoo, I got him for her, I love that dog. All the poos and doodles I know shed way less if at all, that is my personal experience with them.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My parents bought a snoodle. I tried to talk them out of it, but to no avail. They have an awesome sheltie named Marco, he's super smart and quite the character, I was hoping they'd get another. They've had poodles before, one nice mellow one and the other was a typical yapper.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

llombardo said:


> They shed a lot less if any depending on what generation the poodle comes in play. My friend has a cockapoo, I got him for her, I love that dog. All the poos and doodles I know shed way less if at all, that is my personal experience with them.


I guess the not shedding explains some of them, but what is the point of a Multipoo? Maltese don't shed.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I've always thought that these designer breeds were a bit silly. Does anybody know if they are bred as simply a pure breed on each side (pure Poodle and pure Maltese for example) or if they are breeding more of one breed into these dogs? (Sorry if I worded that in "dumb.") I've always wondered that.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

"Poo" is just easy to mix with other names. That's why I always figured Poodles were used.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Zookeep said:


> I saw a dog today that I thought was some type of spaniel. I asked the owner what type of breed she was, and he said she was a cockapoo. *He told me he also considered getting a Multipoo.* This got me thinking of all the different poodle mixes: gooldendoodle, Labradoodle, Peekapoo. Does anyone know why there are so many poodle mixes? It seems poodles are used to create intentional mixes more than any other breed.


Ok...I've heard of 'Poos' and 'doodles'...never a 'MULTIPOO' though.
O dear.

 Kat


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

KatsMuse said:


> Ok...I've heard of 'Poos' and 'doodles'...never a 'MULTIPOO' though.
> O dear.
> 
> Kat


Mix of a Maltese and poodle. I really don't understand this one. I have a Maltese. He is a perfectly fine dog. He doesn't shed and only barks when the other dogs bark. I don't know why anyone would mix one with a poodle, except as Lucy Dog says, because of the name.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

We know a 'Moodle' (Multese & Poodle) and he is a great little dog.

Also what do you call a Shih Tzu Poodle cross? Shihtpoo?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they're designer dogs, mixed breed, mutts, but they're so cute.
i would own one.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Because of the fact that people generally think that poodles don't shed, they are a good candidate. You add in that if you mix a poodle with any breed and it is adorable, it is another benefit. The reality is that if you have a poodle or a poodle mix, you have a huge commitment to grooming. They do shed, it will simply just matted if it isn't removed.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

The worst I have seen here on my local online ads recently was "Shepadoodles" thats right folks german shepherd X poodle to make a Shepadoodle! Also over the past 2 or so years here a few others crazy poo mixes like Bernadoodle (Bermese mountain dog X poodle) and Pyradoodle (Great Pyrenees and poodle) its crazy what people will mix with the poodle!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Does anybody know if they are bred as simply a pure breed on each side (pure Poodle and pure Maltese for example) or if they are breeding more of one breed into these dogs? (Sorry if I worded that in "dumb.") I've always wondered that.


Both. And it's not a dumb question at all -- it actually underscores what a gimmick these "breeds" are.

The crossbreeds, as originally intended, were supposed to be F1 crosses. Each parent should be a purebred whatever. As far as I'm aware, the origin story goes back to labradoodles who were bred as service dogs, so the original formulation was supposed to be Lab x Poodle = Labradoodle.

Very quickly these dogs became commercialized. We see enormous numbers of them coming out of puppy mills and commercial breeders, and because quality control is nil in a lot of these operations, "oops litters" happen semi-routinely.

So a maltipoo (Maltese x Poodle) might crossbreed with a Miniature Schnauzer, because these puppy mills mostly have a large variety of small low-shedding breeds (those being the dogs with the greatest retail value in pet stores). Rather than sell the oops litter cheaply, the breeders hit upon the ingenious idea of marketing them under a new reformulated name for a price equal to or greater than the purpose-bred maltipoo or schnoodle litters would have commanded. And lo, so the "maltischnoodle" or "schnaultipoo" or whatever was born.

Honestly you could sell these dogs under whatever name because there's little to no uniformity in the crossbreeds anyway (particularly since none of these breeders are using great stock to begin with), it's not like anybody would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

We had a Lhaso Apso Cockapoo growing up.

Dumb dog, difficult to train, invincible (got hit by a car and survived, got a bite to the head from our other dog and had a terrible infection and almost didn't make it) and almost made it to 16 years old before we put him down.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Merciel said:


> Both. And it's not a dumb question at all -- it actually underscores what a gimmick these "breeds" are.
> 
> The crossbreeds, as originally intended, were supposed to be F1 crosses. Each parent should be a purebred whatever. As far as I'm aware, the origin story goes back to labradoodles who were bred as service dogs, so the original formulation was supposed to be Lab x Poodle = Labradoodle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering my question!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Anyone read this article from the man who invented the LabraDoodle? Very interesting....

First dog breeder of Labradoodle puppies regrets dog breed | Global Animal


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My granddog is a maltipoo. He is really sweet but not very bright.

Malti or Multipoo is a maltese/poodle mix.


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

The designer breeds really are getting out of hand but I have to say the last dog my family got was a Teddy Bear (Shi tzu/Bichon) and she is wonderful. The hypo-allergenic property is great, she's not a purse dog at 12 lbs, and hardly makes a sound. She "clucks" rather than barks if startled out of her sleep. Potty trained well even in the winter and knows all her basic commands. Knows how to play and settle down. Walking was our only big challenge because we previously lived on a wooded acreage and eventually let her walk off leash. Now that she and my mother have been in a townhouse she has gotten used to (and much better at being on the leash). She's also marvelous with all my nieces. The 3 year old always wants to know where "birky" (aka Birkley) is. No health problems to date and as a bonus, looks like a gremlin when shaved 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Merciel said:


> Both. And it's not a dumb question at all -- it actually underscores what a gimmick these "breeds" are.
> 
> The crossbreeds, as originally intended, were supposed to be F1 crosses. Each parent should be a purebred whatever. As far as I'm aware, the origin story goes back to labradoodles who were bred as service dogs, so the original formulation was supposed to be Lab x Poodle = Labradoodle.
> 
> ...


I guess that sounds a lot better than 'Mutt'.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

llombardo said:


> They shed a lot less if any depending on what generation the poodle comes in play. My friend has a cockapoo, I got him for her, I love that dog. All the poos and doodles I know shed way less if at all, that is my personal experience with them.


completely not true. Some of the pups will inherit the poodle type coat while others may inherit more of a "lab" coat. So, some will shed less and some will not


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> I guess that sounds a lot better than 'Mutt'.


Not to _me_ it doesn't.  But to somebody willing to fork over a couple thousand bucks for an unethically bred mutt? Evidently so.

Despite my huge bias against these dogs, though, I'm going to be fostering one shortly. This is Ashling:










...and fostering this dog (who isn't even here yet, btw; she's arriving on Saturday) has definitely underscored why puppy mills continue to churn out doodles and poo mixes by the bucketload. 

The demand for them is _huge_. I had to ask the rescue to take Ashling's page down from Petfinder within a day and a half of when it went up, because the response was so overwhelming. I have dozens of homes from Canada to Maryland interested in adopting this dog.

To be fair, she's supposed to be a very sweet and gentle dog who would be suitable for beginning owners and most families, so as far as I'm concerned she deserves to have lots of homes interested... but almost all my other foster dogs are sweet and gentle and nice too, and they don't get a response anything like this.

It's purely a demand issue. As long as people are that eager to have dogs like this, unscrupulous breeders will continue to produce them.

I really don't know if it would be a lesser evil for some half-decent breeders to start getting into these dogs or what. The demand doesn't seem to be going anywhere.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, I don't hold it against the dog. It's not their fault.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, neither do I. I actually think that quite often these dogs are doomed because, like Chihuahuas and Yorkies and lots of other cutesy breeds, they tend to get sold to a more clueless segment of the pet-owning public.

Ashling and her "siblings" (who may or may not be actual siblings) certainly did.

Anyway, no, of course it's never the dog's fault that it got born into unfortunate circumstances. But I still don't particularly like fostering them because they get a higher-than-usual percentage of just completely wacky and/or clueless inquiries, and I'm tired and crabby and don't enjoy dealing with some of these people.

Plus, honestly, they're rarely in actual danger. The demand for these dogs is so high that they hardly ever are in real threat of being euthanized, and I'd rather focus on the dogs who are really at risk. Ashling and her group were an exception, but that's the first and only time I've seen dogs of this type, _without_ serious health or behavioral problems, actually be at risk of death in the whole time I've been doing rescue.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

I recently saw a post for a Maltipoo x Somethingoodle mix, woman wanted $500 for the puppies and it just baffled me someone would pay that for what you could rescue 10 fold from a shelter. 
Even worse was a woman saying she had a designer dog "with papers" I think it was a Chipoo. 

Vader's obedience trainer and I crack jokes about a lot of the new ones like the large breed designer dogs coming about. We've been seeing adds for Malamute/Pitbull, German Shepherd/Husky and people mixing a few German breeds with non-German breeds and throwing the name German in front of it or giving it a cutsie name. 
We rant a bit about the pugs being mixed with high energy dogs however, breathing problems and hyper isn't a good combo.


----------

